# Elysee electro Bodyman(EMS Unit)



## Hardrive (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi there guys

Just been given Elysee electro Bodyman digital with 10 pads quite cool to look at.

Are they any good???


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If you arm was in a cast and you couldn't use your arm then this will help your arm from atrophy. But if you can train then this is just another way to throw your money away. Does it stimulate the muscle, yes. Will it make you stronger, no. Will you notice this machine while lifting weights............no way hosay. 

The Germans were using a muscle stimulation machine that was turned up so much it would pull the muscle right off the bone. Do they use it now, no. This machine might work for you if you are bed ridden and want to keep the muscle tone. There is no such thing as spot reduction. If you slap all 10 pads on the abs you will still have the same amount of fat on your stomach as before.


----------



## Hardrive (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks winger just one of those questions that needed answering thanks dude...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I have used it with ultrasound. Ultrasound with muscle stimulation works great. Also have you ever seen someone take off a cast after 6 weeks. The muscle is way smaller and atrophied. This will prevent that. It also does strengthen the conections of the muscle. But that is for the bed ridden person. You are welcome hardriver.........lol


----------



## Hardrive (Apr 28, 2004)

Know what you mean when I got my cast off coz of my hand my forearm was well out of shape its shocking how much a muscle deteriates in 8 weeks its frightening my fingers on my right hand have limited movement and going down hill and there is sod all I can do just got to weight till I get my op through nearly a year now since it happened....

Thanks for the input dude appriciated....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

No problem mate. What kind of damage are we talking? My workout partner got in a head on collision on a motorcycle and should have died. That was a year ago. He broke both arm really bad, plates and the whole works. His wife told him to not workout and he is training with me like before. He is back now for about 3 months or so and he is packing on the muscle again. His wife noticed a few days ago while giving him a massage. She dosn't want him to train and I am pushing the sh1t out of him. I am a firm believer in not babying yourself. I dont know your condition so I will stop here. Get back the full range of motion and get rid ot those straps................sorry mate. I know this is starting to sound like James but really you might need the grip and if it isn't there you will pay the price. Weakest link. I really hope you dont take this the wrong way.  Look the smiley face so it is all good.............lol.


----------



## Hardrive (Apr 28, 2004)

Know what you mean.

What happened I broke 5th metacarpal bone got two pins put in 2"in length one going across the hand and one through the bone this should of been ok but the bone shattered with the pin inside it ie the bone instead of being round with a hole running through the middle its was like a U shape where the pin came up from when it was finaly set the metacarpal bone was set at around 35 degrees angle. the other problem is that the tendon got damaged...

Anyway if you want to see for your self how bad my grip is hold out your hand palm down pull back your small finger as far as it will go roughly 45 degrees ie pointing towards the seleng or as far as it will go now whilst in this position and holding the little finger try making a fist cant be done... Ive got it so that I can pick up some things ie the tendon has streched cos ive been trying to get movement back in the hand. The other prob is that surculation is affected the most ive lost feeling and finger going cold is 4 days sometimes only lasts 5 min other times days where the finger goes a horrible gray colour....

Anyway you get the idea hope my bloody operation comes through soon this is driving me mad but on the good side my left arm is getting stronger and more preportion to my right where ive got the injury........


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Nasty, ive got a 6inch plate with 6-7 screws on my lower left manuble (lower left jaw)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Wow that is a bummer for both of you guys. I am sorry to hear about that you guys. I hope you guys get better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

Will it help my thrusting technique? just a thought, I stick the pads on my ****, and turn it up or down, does anyone know if this works?


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

was doen 2 yrs ago, all fine now though


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

well heres my arm injury my forearm was well skinny when it came out of the cast, (8 weeks) and had the pins removed after 8 weeks, that was april2003, irs all good now,


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, ill have to get a copyof mine


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

thats up on my wall at home, and i've still got the 5 pins in a little tube aswell


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

they have left mine in, will be with me for the rest of my life, i wounder if they go rusty??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

diary barry said:


> thats up on my wall at home, and i've still got the 5 pins in a little tube aswell


It looks like shish kabob sticks You are a stud mate.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL winger

stud.......Dont u just know it!!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Back to hardrives question, the EMS units have their uses but they are limited. For starters they do not activate all of the motor units in the muscle so effectively you are only training part of the muscle. To maximise the efficeincy of the unit you have to know where your motor units are and stimulate them. Even then, you need a strong contraction which will be eccentric in nature to recieve any benefit. Eccentric muscle action will give you DOMS for sure.

So EMS= pain. Pain to stimulate, pain to get right, then pain with DOMS after when you do.

Studies I have read say that there is some benefit to strength, but they used proffesional units not home kits. All the studies I read said that the results weren't comparible to exercise, which will improve neurological control of the muscles as well, (this account for most of the strength gains in the first few weeks of training).

SO stick with the physio hard drive, it will benefit you better in the long run, however as an adjunct to that physio, the EMS has its uses,, just beware of over training.

Diary Barry's wires are K-Wires, I have NEVER seen anyone with that many!! your Radius must have been shattered! Not made of glass are you  I remove these all the time and usually people have two or three for wrist fractures.

Cheater, your plate and screws are Titanium, you got them for life probably and no they will never rust, could work loose though!

5th Metacarpal injuries are usually fairly simple hard drive but it sounds like you have had some post operative complications. Sorry about that, hope the quacks get it right this time


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

SportDr said:


> Diary Barry's wires are K-Wires, I have NEVER seen anyone with that many!! your Radius must have been shattered! Not made of glass are you  I remove these all the time and usually people have two or three for wrist fractures.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

That x-ray looks nasty...

Cheater - I've got 4 titanium plates in my jaw - been there for the past 10 years and have never had any problems with them - and before anyone asks no I don;t set off the metal detector at the airport... (this is the first thing everone asks - I am sure I found it funny the first time around!  ) Tutanium is the only metal that can fuse with bone - (or at least that is what I've read) and is used for permanent implants/repairs. I


----------

